# dead wood?



## bigun (May 12, 2008)

One of two questions today (The other will be posted in charcoal section) can I use dead standing branchs I cut out of the 20+ walnut and apple trees in my yard or do I need to stick with green wood that I have seasoned myself?  the reason I ask is I am pruning my apple tree a little bit and it seems a shame to pitch all this already dry wood that is still atached to the tree.


----------



## chrome (May 12, 2008)

I don't know about smoking (yet) with them, but I've always used dead branches that fell out of the trees to get some smoky goodness in whatever I had on the grill.
I just love getting around the "no burn" ordnance in our town... :)


----------



## davenh (May 12, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing. I cut down a dying red plum tree in my front yard. Some of the larger limbs are dead, dry and have little weight to them. I think they are ok, not too sure though.


----------



## master_dman (May 12, 2008)

You should be able to use dead limbs with no problem.


----------



## chargrilled (May 12, 2008)

I have heard you want to use smokin wood (if exposed to the elements) after one season but not more than 3 seasons. dont know if there is any truth to it or not.


----------

